# Odd ESPN Radio Trade Rumour



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

A listener called into the Rap with it, Jones confirmed he heard it.

Here is the gist:

TOR

gets Magloire


MIL

gets Gooden

CLE

gets Mike James

Raps give their 35th pick to someone and other 2nds may be involved.

This could be really interesting. Getting a true C without giving up CV or the #1.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'd almost rather have Gooden.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn, that would be sweet. But we'd have to wait until after the draft right?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> A listener called into the Rap with it, Jones confirmed he heard it.
> 
> Here is the gist:
> 
> ...


Seems reasonable. Clevand really wants Varejao to start and they need a pg thats better than snow. They also get rid of Gooden while the raps get Magloire. And i think the Bucks dont like the Magliore, so everyone=happy.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

wow....good trade proposal....Bogut goes back to 5 and they get Gooden @ 4....it'll be a major upgrade for Bucks...


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

i agree with speedy, i would rather have gooden
i like canadians as much as the next canadian but magloire is not what he use to be when i was begging for him to be traded a few years ago
but i wouldnt mind seeing the trade cause its only the 35th pick and mike james and neither i care about, the 35th pick is actually more valuable i think but...

if magloire did get traded at least there would be a charity game this august


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

adding mags along with bargnani? wow. wat a crazy offseason that would be. we still don't have a PG thoguh.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

wow, thats a good deal. i don't like mags but getting him for mike james would be awesome.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

A year ago i would be all over this trade in a second, now i am having 2nd thoughts about Magloire and his attitude


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I'd almost rather have Gooden.



Yah, I would agree with that. I still think that Gooden could break out and turn himself into a very good power forward. Obviously Magloire gives us a bonafide 5 but if BC is so adamant about that not being a necessity why not just go after Gooden?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

blowuptheraptors said:


> A listener called into the Rap with it, Jones confirmed he heard it.
> 
> Here is the gist:
> 
> ...


coming from anyone else i would be climbing all over this one but you know your stuff, magliore would be better with more guys around him that can put the ball in the basket freeing him up to hit the boards and play d, if colangelo can pull this off along with a dipsy do to get bargnani and a pt guard by way of a trade he's a freaking genius.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

sounds like a pretty decent trade even though i dont like magloire


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Not quite sure why some of you would perfer Gooden over Mags.

We keep having this discussion:

We have Bosh, natural 4, some 5
We have CV, natural 4 some 3
We very well may have Bargnani, natural 4, but swings 3 and 5.

Mags is a pure 5 and can certainly rebound.

BC says and we all know we NEED a 1 and 5. This is a 5.

I just don't get it.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Not quite sure why some of you would perfer Gooden over Mags.
> 
> We keep having this discussion:
> 
> ...


i prefer mags. i think it's because we all know what magloire can do. on the other hand, gooden seems like a high energy player whose willing to work PLUS he has the skill set to be effective in this league. add those two together and u got a load of potential. remember, this guy was traded for mike miller, reigning 6th man of the year. so don't count out gooden juss yet. although i do like his talents and potential, mags is exactly wat we need for this team.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

I like this trade and it really makes sense for all teams. 

Magloire would be great for us. Maybe not ideal, but if he's only going to cost Mike James then why not? Even if he does demand a max contract next year, we can just let him walk. A one-year rental for a player we aren't going to keep anyways and a second rounder or two is a good deal... especially when the rental fills some of our greatest needs: a center, rebounding, and toughness up front.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Okay. I know the players fit the teams' needs, but what about the numbers?
Do the contracts work out?


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

would do the trade in a second...mike james was gonna walk anyway


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Okay. I know the players fit the teams' needs, but what about the numbers?
> Do the contracts work out?


two of them are free agents, so you would have to make them work, but they are both probably slotted to make about what mags is making this year. 

and the raps are under the cap, so there is more flexibility for matching salaries. 

i'm still cautious to believe double sign and trade rumours with picks involved. there is a lot to organizing a trade that involves two free agent deals, which can't be signed for a good month or so, and drafting for other teams etc, before the bargaining can begin.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Not quite sure why some of you would perfer Gooden over Mags.
> 
> We keep having this discussion:
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to BC saying we need a 5? If so I'll be shocked. Everything I've heard him say has been the opposite. He's said that they're are no "true 5's" anymore. I thikn he's a big believer in putting your 5 best players on the floor and Gooden is a better player than Magloire...especially if the team wants to run.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Well at this point i dont think gooden is better than magloire, he has the potential to be. Gooden has also been known to miss some dunks and we know magloire can dunk it even when his own hand is on his face


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

this just goes to prove my theory, you guys on this board are never happy...This is quite possibly the best trade scenario i have seen all summer...S&T Mike James, that means we get a legit center without eating up too much of our cap space, and still have money left over to sign a PG, or fill out any holes...


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

This might be a trade were Magloire serves the same purpose as it did in Milwaukee ... have a veteran big man teach the young guy the ropes (Bargani instead of Bogut). We can't trade a pick though ... we are giving up what I consider the best player in the trade ... I think Milwaukee should give us a second. +

Can we depend on an all Tau Ceramica backcourt points of Calderon and Ukic though? If Mike James wants a reasonable deal:

James, Peterson, CV3, CB4, Bargani looks like an awesome group. (6th - Graham)

James for Magloire ->
Calderon, Peterson, CV3, CB4, Magloire (6th Bargani)


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> this just goes to prove my theory, you guys on this board are never happy...This is quite possibly the best trade scenario i have seen all summer...S&T Mike James, that means we get a legit center without eating up too much of our cap space, and still have money left over to sign a PG, or fill out any holes...



Are you referring to us saying we'd rather have Gooden? I don't think any of us said we wouldn't want to deal James for Magloire. We're just saying that if Gooden is available for James we'd rather just take Gooden.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

Sign and trades are usually pretty difficult to pull off, granted this scenario makes a lot of sense. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Not quite sure why some of you would perfer Gooden over Mags.
> 
> We keep having this discussion:
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Not only has gooden failed to live up to expectations where ever he goes, he is completely redundant on this team.

We would be getting a legitimate C in the prime of his career.

He was under used as a Buck and still has plenty of good basetball left in him

And for those of you saying that BC doesn't want a true 5. You are blowing his comments out of proportion. BC values toughness and rebounding very highly. Look what he gave up to aquire kurt thomas, he picked Amare based on his work ethic and interior toughness, he reached for Marion because of his ability to defend and go get rebounds.

BC looks less at the specific position of a player and more at the skills they have. 

I beleive that for the right price Mags is a BC kind of guy. He's pretty athletic for his size and brings some interior toughness to a team that desperately needs it. 

This deal is a no brainer...it's such a no brainer that I don't think it will happen.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

100% in favour of that idea. Magloire for nothing. If Gooden is so good why would Orlando give him up for so little, and why would he have gotten pushed to the bench in Cleveland? I have never liked Gooden, and think he is one of the worst fits for the Raptors in the league.

Magloire is _NOT_ gonna set the world on fire, but we'd have a big rugged centre. Could still draft Bargnani and play the three fowards together a lot, but you could also play any two of them with Magloire as well.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> 100% in favour of that idea. Magloire for nothing. If Gooden is so good why would Orlando give him up for so little, and why would he have gotten pushed to the bench in Cleveland? I have never liked Gooden, and think he is one of the worst fits for the Raptors in the league.
> 
> Magloire is gonna set the world on fire, but we'd have a big rugged centre. Could still draft Bargnani and play the three fowards together a lot, but you could also play any two of them with Magloire as well.


J....you did mean "is *not* gonna set the world on fire" right?

I agree with what you say.....and if Magloire is not a good fit he can walk after one season and we have some cap room.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> J....you did mean "is *not* gonna set the world on fire" right?
> 
> I agree with what you say.....and if Magloire is not a good fit he can walk after one season and we have some cap room.


HAhahah Yes, I mean Not set the world on fire . . . Although I guess i like the world the way it is now anyway.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

blowuptheraptors said:


> A listener called into the Rap with it, Jones confirmed he heard it.
> Here is the gist:
> TOR
> gets Magloire
> ...


I'd do this trade in a second. I don't like any of the players involved but at least Magloire fills a need for the year (and possibly longer if he doesn't want a ridiculous contract). And the best part is that, as mentioned, the Raps don't give up Villanueva or the number 1 pick.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

How can you give up Picks if the sign and trades can only occur AFTER the draft?


And I am completely blown away by some ppl who doesn't want a legitimate 5 on our Team. Why the **** do we want Gooden if we can get a legitimate 5 that we have been begging for since the 90s?????????????


I agree with whoever said that some raps fans are just never happy.

We give up a hot headed PG that doesn't have much use for us, who will just walk anyways.


bottom line is it's either we get Mags or Nothing, and you guys are *****ing about Mags?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> How can you give up Picks if the sign and trades can only occur AFTER the draft?
> 
> 
> And I am completely blown away by some ppl who doesn't want a legitimate 5 on our Team. Why the **** do we want Gooden if we can get a legitimate 5 that we have been begging for since the 90s?????????????
> ...


Agreed. People who wouldn't be happy with Mags after giving up only Mike James are unbelievable. I can understand not wanting to give up Charlie or the #1, but to give up a guy who most of us want to get rid of anyway. It's a no-lose proposition for us.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Agreed. People who wouldn't be happy with Mags after giving up only Mike James are unbelievable. I can understand not wanting to give up Charlie or the #1, but to give up a guy who most of us want to get rid of anyway. It's a no-lose proposition for us.




Indeed, and it's not like most of them are whining about the #35 pick either, I mean I read somebody that actually wanted to KEEP james!?!?!?!?!?!????????

I don't see this happening AT ALL. Not unless he is willing to sign for the same amount of his contract. (Which obviously will never happend)


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

I like this deal, only downside will lose $4mil in cap space...but this deal really works out for all the team


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

martymar said:


> I like this deal,* only downside will lose $4mil in cap space*...but this deal really works out for all the team


mike James will get a new $8 million-ish contract


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> mike James will get a new $8 million-ish contract


so what if he is getting 8 million contract doesn't mean the raptors were going to sign him


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

martymar said:


> so what if he is getting 8 million contract doesn't mean the raptors were going to sign him


sign and trade.
the other team decides the salary.
it would amount to about... (i think drew Gooden is getting payed 5.4 Million this year) $7 million for Mike James in the first year of his contract, so probably an average of $9 million for 3 or 4 years


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> sign and trade.
> the other team decides the salary.
> it would amount to about... (i think drew Gooden is getting payed 5.4 Million this year) $7 million for Mike James in the first year of his contract, so probably an average of $9 million for 3 or 4 years


Let me explain to you so you can understand.

Raps don't sign Mike James, raps has additional $4 million in salary cap space...Raps don't sign Mike James which also means they are not able to trade him


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

martymar said:


> Let me explain to you so you can understand.
> 
> Raps don't sign Mike James, raps has additional $4 million in salary cap space...Raps don't sign Mike James which also means they are not able to trade him


let me explain this to you so you can understand.
ITS CALLED A SIGN AND TRADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sign a free agent, trade him to a team, and they decide the salary...


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

speedythief said:


> I'd almost rather have Gooden.



you think another 4 would help this team?

i do think the guy has talent tho


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> let me explain this to you so you can understand.
> ITS CALLED A SIGN AND TRADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sign a free agent, trade him to a team, and they decide the salary...


[strike]You are an idiot...[/strike]

IF THE RAPS DO NOT INVOLVE THEMSELVES IN THE TRADE THEY GAIN EXTRA 4MIL IN SALARY CAP SPACE, SINCE MIKE JAMES IS Opting out and they don't take any extra contract, DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND THAT.

[strike]maybe you should try get pass puberty first before you can talk ball[/strike]

don't try too hard you know basketball fan boy


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

martymar said:


> [strike]You are an idiot...[/strike]
> 
> IF THE RAPS DO NOT INVOLVE THEMSELVES IN THE TRADE THEY GAIN EXTRA 4MIL IN SALARY CAP SPACE, SINCE MIKE JAMES IS Opting out and they don't take any extra contract, DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND THAT.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd much rather have Magloire than 4 million in capspace. Especially if we only give up Mike James to get him.

Wow, you're very angry today martymar. Good to see you're back.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

martymar said:


> [strike]You are an idiot...[/strike]
> 
> IF THE RAPS DO NOT INVOLVE THEMSELVES IN THE TRADE THEY GAIN EXTRA 4MIL IN SALARY CAP SPACE, SINCE MIKE JAMES IS Opting out and they don't take any extra contract, DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND THAT.
> 
> ...


 Think of it this way. Instead of the extra $4 million in cap space, we get Magloire. Instead of Magloire, we could be using that extra $4 million in cap space on a dude like Pryzbilla or Nazr for the same amount of money Mags is making, if not more. Now it comes down to who you'd rather have, or if you'd rather go commando so to speak and not spend any money this offseason. I'd rather have Mags than any of the free agent options at centre, so it's a no brainer trade for me.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Personally, I'd much rather have Magloire than 4 million in capspace. Especially if we only give up Mike James to get him.
> 
> Wow, you're very angry today martymar. Good to see you're back.


I like the deal works out for all the team, the only thing I didn't like was losing the $4mil cap space...But I just remembered Magloire is free agent next year so it still works out


Thanks, there wasn't really much basketball talk when rap season ended and yeah work was crazy today and that lil youth was irritating me


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Awesome idea. The greatest thing is that it presents the Raptors with the flexibility of playing against both traditional and small ball teams.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

If this was an option.. i'd jump all over it... 

i doubt we'll get anything worth a lump of coal for james but to get magloire here this year for his mid level salary would be a steal .... almost as good a deal as the sign and trade that sent ben wallace for detroit for grant hill

if it were to happen... we would still have what... 12+ million left to spend this season.. thats including our first pick salary... fantastic


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

How is this rumor odd? Seems like a pretty good trade.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> How is this rumor odd? Seems like a pretty good trade.


yeah i agree... for raps.. anything for james is good... for bucks.... mags in last year of contract and wanna get bogut starting at the 5... and for cavs... wanna get a better point guard and get varajao more minutes

perhaps its odd in that its a sign and trade deal and a 3 team deal... cause i can't remember the last one of those to go down


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> How is this rumor odd? Seems like a pretty good trade.


Odd because MJ is a FA. So he has to want to go to CLE and forgoe a shot anywhere else.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Odd because MJ is a FA. So he has to want to go to CLE and forgoe a shot anywhere else.



right. I wonder if he would even wanna go there, I know he wanted to go to Houston but would cle be an option?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> right. I wonder if he would even wanna go there, I know he wanted to go to Houston but would cle be an option?


 Maybe, I mean why not? They have LeBron and Ilgauskas instead of T-Mac and Yao, and could always use a guy who's not afraid to take the big shot. Of course the weather's not as good but he survived a winter in Toronto, so I don't think that would be the deciding factor. Sure his family is in Houston and he likes it there, but I don't even know if Houston wants him back.


----------

